# id????



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

i bought all they hd of this plant cuz it looks so nice. i have never seen an aquatic plant like it and for so cheap anyways here is a pic. it is the white and green one..
View attachment 56723


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

no ideas?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

hybrid mabey?


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

looks like a houseplant to me, i think its a colious(sp?) it comes in many different colours and markings but is not an aquatic and probably will not survive.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

spree_rider said:


> looks like a houseplant to me, i think its a colious(sp?) it comes in many different colours and markings but is not an aquatic and probably will not survive.
> [snapback]977623[/snapback]​


i dont know about that. the lady i get my plants from is pretty knowladgable when it comes to plants and sh*t. she sold it to me. she is all asian and i can barelly understand what she is saying but she told me what it is called. it is growing roots.


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

if its a true aquatic thats a sweet plant and i would love to have some for my tank, but even if its growing roots it could be a emeresed plant and will not grow new leaves under water,,, 
i could be wrong, and i would prefer to be so that i can find your plant myself.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

well iu guess it is fine if it doesnt grow new leaves as long as it survives and still looks good like it does now. i love the way it looks.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

I know its not but It looks plastic


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

is it a real plant


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

it is real and i love it


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

i have bought that plant before they are really nice, stupid snail ate the whole thing. i bought it as an aluminum plant i believe.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice plant never seen one like that one


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

it looks like a house plant to me and there are alot of house plants that live underwater, like anubias to name one. Anyways that is a good lookin plant. Keep us posted on how it does in your tank. I make have to pay my local nursery a visit


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Those aren't aquatic plants.

I am unsure on a name, however they are meant for show and will probably last you about 6 months tops.

Good luck.

Pac


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

one of my lfs has that one also thought about picking it up but i wasnt sure 
keep us posted if it does well i may just go get one 
they look great saw it yesterday might jusdt get one anywy 
well anyway keep us posted 
later


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

still doin fine except that my ps like to uproot thede and the red lotus for some reason.


----------

